# 2007 Orange Bikes Photos



## Ace1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Got some photos of the 2007 Orange Bikes (2007 224 pictured).

*Exclusive 2007 Orange Bikes Photo Gallery*

*2007 Orange Bikes Info*

Biggest changes are to the Patriot (no longer the Patriot 66) which has broken away from the 'standard orange design' somewhat.


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

what kind of rear shock is that? Can't tell but the res looks like no shock ive seen before?


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

revox?


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

acdcfan1283 said:


> what kind of rear shock is that? Can't tell but the res looks like no shock ive seen before?


Looks to be a Manitou 07 something. Their 07 shocks have that new pipe-bowl like piggy-back connector.

P


----------



## Ace1 (Jun 14, 2004)

This should clear things up a little.

Yeah it's an 07 Manitou Swinger x4


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

Ace1 said:


> This should clear things up a little.
> 
> Yeah it's an 07 Manitou Swinger x4


mmm i c. cool, thanks for that. hah i like hte new design


----------



## Ace1 (Jun 14, 2004)

acdcfan1283 said:


> mmm i c. cool, thanks for that. hah i like hte new design


One thing that strikes me afte cropping it down like that is the adjustable geometry's not quite as flexible with the piggy-back resovoir so close to the top-tube!


----------



## grahamjtriggs (Jun 26, 2005)

very cool

is it just me or do these seem to have a minute wheelbase? in fact thay all seem tiny


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

I just can't seem to like those orange frames. Too boxy for me. I dig the santa cruz single pivots alot more for sure. For some reason it reminds me of a one of it's cheap imitation huffy bikes. Kinda like the 575 does. It's a similar frame design that has been re-produced on lots of low end rides. Leaves me wanting more.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

moshelove said:


> I just can't seem to like those orange frames. Too boxy for me. I dig the santa cruz single pivots alot more for sure. For some reason it reminds me of a one of it's cheap imitation huffy bikes. Kinda like the 575 does. It's a similar frame design that has been re-produced on lots of low end rides. Leaves me wanting more.


I have never seen a uffy that looks like that... also its silly to compare a santa cruz bullit to a orange, completly different bikes the only thing thats similar is the linkage.


----------



## BigBadHucker (Mar 31, 2005)

I like the color


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

if anything that swing arm reminds me of the super 8 from SC way back in the day. Not digging this bike at all.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

moshelove said:


> I just can't seem to like those orange frames. Too boxy for me. I dig the santa cruz single pivots alot more for sure. For some reason it reminds me of a one of it's cheap imitation huffy bikes. Kinda like the 575 does. It's a similar frame design that has been re-produced on lots of low end rides. Leaves me wanting more.


Um, its a Orange...not a Santa Cruz.

Everytime a Single Pivot is displayed on this site, its "OMFG BULLITS R BETTER!"
I'm not mashing your opinion or anything, but its gotten annoying.

Its happen with the 67, Morewood Izumu, any Orange bike really....


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

vpjackal989 said:


> I have never seen a uffy that looks like that... also its silly to compare a santa cruz bullit to a orange, completly different bikes the only thing thats similar is the linkage.


Umm...the shock is connected directly to the swingarm. There is no "linkage" on either the Orange or the Bullit.


----------



## grahamjtriggs (Jun 26, 2005)

vpjackal989 said:


> I have never seen a uffy that looks like that... also its silly to compare a santa cruz bullit to a orange, completly different bikes the only thing thats similar is the linkage.


how can you say that they are completely different? maybe in the tube forming and thickness but they are structurally very similar


----------



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

the patriot fr looks like a 2004 specialized bighit spec


----------



## Ace1 (Jun 14, 2004)

I've had a number of people ask about other '07 Orange bikes already so I've created a gallery page with the full range of bikes:

2007 Orange Bikes Photo Gallery

Hope that satisfies your cravings


----------



## grahamjtriggs (Jun 26, 2005)

nice - that white patriot FR looks very nice


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

looking great. thanks mate!


----------



## PblcNme (Dec 11, 2005)

Ace1 said:


> I've had a number of people ask about other '07 Orange bikes already so I've created a gallery page with the full range of bikes:
> 
> 2007 Orange Bikes Photo Gallery
> 
> Hope that satisfies your cravings


do you happen to know what color the Patriot framekit is going to be?????


----------



## Ace1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Sorry, no I don't.

I'd say that matt black is likely because it's always going to be the most popular color. White's been their show color and everyone's got a white bike this year so expect that. Possibly Orange again. Well, we'll all know relatively shortly.


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

the patriot freeride is pretty good looking,and i feel like im likin the crush.similar to a chamleleon maybe?


----------



## mcfury (Apr 15, 2006)

sweet rigs.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

i think i could settle for one of those


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

so nothing changed on the 224 other than the spec and paintjob...?


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

BJ- said:


> so nothing changed on the 224 other than the spec and paintjob...?


werd. looks like the same thing.


----------



## Spire (Sep 9, 2006)

Have always been a fan of the 222-4 and I still am, big fan of the new Patriot too. I might have to go with an Orange this time around.

Any idea when the new Oranges are out?

Really nice site btw - very clean and lots of 2007 photos  I aggree with MOST of your 'King of the Hill' hardware.

Any chance of a review of the 2007 224 or patriot? - saw the patriot 66 review in your signature.

Andrew


----------



## Ace1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Spire said:


> Have always been a fan of the 222-4 and I still am, big fan of the new Patriot too. I might have to go with an Orange this time around.
> 
> Any idea when the new Oranges are out?
> 
> ...


Cheerz about the site and the KOTH page will always be subjective but if you have any suggestions then drop me a PM or get in touch..

I'm afraid you'll have to wait and see as to when the new bikes are lauched...


----------



## downhillross13 (Jun 21, 2006)

the new patriot looks like a tricked out specialized big hit spec from a few years back


----------



## Ace1 (Jun 14, 2004)

UK prices:

224 frame and shock: £1699.99
224 bike 'race': £2999.99
Patriot FR: £2,849.95
Patriot S: £1,949.95
Patriot XL: £2,999.95
Five SE: £2,749.95
Five Pro: £2,199.95
P7 Singlespeed: £869.95
P7 Pro: £1,199.95
Clockwork Pro: £1,649.95
Crush: £999.95
Evo 8: £899.95
G3: £699.95
G2: £599.95

I'll get some of the new pictures up soon.

US and Canadian prices unknown at this point.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow that 224 is awsome.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

how heavy is an average turd from a 25 year old male?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

man that looks so outdated....like the old SC super 8"s


----------

